# Lakers vs Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

I hate the Blazers. Kill the Blazers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

I don't know what to expect from this game, because I haven't seen Portland play this season. Roy being out is a major plus; they totally fell apart against the Celtics yesterday when he went down. The only thing I don't like at tme moment, is Walton as a starter; anyone know when Radman will be back?

Anyway, I'm hoping for W9 of course. Go Lakers!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

I hope we win by 30+ against the Blazers. Can't stand them.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

They're a good young team, but they still need to pay for their previous generation's transgressions! Big lead by the 1st quarter, never look back!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

man, looking at our march schedule, we have a really tough road trip... dallas, new orleans, houston, and utah. that might make or break us right there.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



afobisme said:


> man, looking at our march schedule, we have a really tough road trip... dallas, new orleans, houston, and utah. that might make or break us right there.


Yeah, I saw that, too. We'll have to be focused. It'll be a good test to see how we stack up against the WC's best.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Going to the game...can you say luxury box?:biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Blazers by 20, mark it down................




Just kidding. No Roy means no chance is holy hell. I just hope we don't get embarrassed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



DaRizzle said:


> Going to the game...can you say luxury box?:biggrin:


Sorry Section 305 is not a Luxury Box :wink:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Lakers need to extend this streak to 9 games and maintain the lead on 1st place. The Blazers without Roy are not nearly as good of a team. We need to come out and end the game after the first quarter, especially since we'll be at home.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Ive always had my sound off I guess when I log on to these forums.. .but does anyone else hear the Bye Bye Bye song by NSync instrumental? .... It is only when I am in this thread... weird.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



Steez said:


> Ive always had my sound off I guess when I log on to these forums.. .but does anyone else hear the Bye Bye Bye song by NSync instrumental? .... It is only when I am in this thread... weird.


Is that what the song is? 

BH posted it.

EDIT: After listening to it after you said what it is, I can definitely tell. :rofl2:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



Cris said:


> Sorry Section 305 is not a Luxury Box :wink:


Nice try my friend...but Im rollin large tonight baby
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=IMG_0511.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/IMG_0511.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

That's impressive


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

ElCap15...will also be enjoying one of these tixs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



DaRizzle said:


> ElCap15...will also be enjoying one of these tixs


You lucky *****!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



Keep As Is said:


> You lucky *****!


Ah thank you


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Nice on those tickets.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



Eternal said:


> Nice on those tickets.


Gotta extra one for you Eternal...quick get on a plane!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

How much do tickets like that go for? A few hundred dollars?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



DaRizzle said:


> Gotta extra one for you Eternal...quick get on a plane!!!!


If you pay for my plane ticket I will.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



Keep As Is said:


> How much do tickets like that go for? A few hundred dollars?


Free...all the better seats I have had thru the years have been free...Mutual friend of ElCap15 and myself got them from a lawyer he was doing some computer work for.

If you tried to get these from a scalper before the game...150-200 each


Thats what sucks about the Staples Center...unless you have a yuppie hookup it hard to get good seats


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



DaRizzle said:


> Free...all the better seats I have had thru the years have been free...Mutual friend of ElCap15 and myself got them from a lawyer he was doing some computer work for.
> 
> If you tried to get these from a scalper before the game...150-200 each
> 
> ...


Very nice, and lucky!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



Eternal said:


> If you pay for my plane ticket I will.


Ok..Ill pay you back when you get to the seat :angel:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Head up to the VIP bar during halftime if you can. You will usually run into a few celebs up there. Ran into Jack Haley and got a couple of pics with him. And we also ran into Ashton Kutcher and Hyde from that 70s show. and the highlight of the night was shaking Jacks hand as he walked into the Staples center through the VIP entrance. Have fun man!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

lol Jack Haley....when I was drunk at a game I flipped him the bird when he was doing the socal spot report last year. I sorta felt bad...nah


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

No Roy = No excuse not to win!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



DaRizzle said:


> lol Jack Haley....when I was drunk at a game I flipped him the bird when he was doing the socal spot report last year. I sorta felt bad...nah


Dude may be a ******* when it comes to basketball but when i saw him, he was literally being trailed by 3 blondes that looked like they could have been Playmates. Man has some game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Nice photoshop work on those tickets.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

We need to go for the kill early...like our game with the Sonics.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

I'm going to miss most of this game, as well as Thursday's game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

man i wanted to watch roy play so bad

he's sick


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

We just gotta keep the flow going. Gotta get ahead early.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Gametime guys!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Anyone know another place online to watch the games. The usual place (atd...) sucks now! PM me if necessary.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Kobe rocking the high socks tonight


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Nice layup there from Kobe to Gasol!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Both teams off to a quick start.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Luke with a horrible travel...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Blazers up by 5 in the 1st. Not a good start.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

This is so pathetic.....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

there was a lack of effort so i think phil had us do some full court defense..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers vsTrail Blazers - Tue 2/26*

Luke is not a starter. When will Phil realize this? He should start Ronny instead of Luke.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW Blazers looking real good...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

17-10... Blazers. Now we're hitting a cold streak.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... that was a late call on Odom.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally we score... nice move by Gasol there.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

derek fisher is playing some retarded basketball out there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe and Odom now both in foul trouble with 2 fouls each... could not ask for a worse start.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> derek fisher is playing some retarded basketball out there.


Agreed, no idea what he was thinking with that backdoor pass.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This one looks like a lost cause early. Pathetic effort so far...what the hell is Fisher doing?

Not impressive. This isn't good to see.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Who the **** is guarding Alridge?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

My god... someone please keep Aldridge off the boards and guard him!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Where the hell is Radman, what is the status on him???


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Agreed, no idea what he was thinking with that backdoor pass.


it wasn't just that pass, he took a hurried shot and the blazers took the rebound and got a layup in transition. and then for some reason he just camped in the paint and let steve blake stand behind the 3 point line... and he got the illegal defense called against us.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> Where the hell is Radman, what is the status on him???


He is day to day with a strained right calf.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice steal by the Machine there.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

They started the game with Kobe in the post and it did not work out so well since he was guarded well. Then they had Gasol in the post and the same thing happened..so why did they never run the pick and roll with Kobe and Gasol. That's when they and Odom aqre at there best. They did not run the pick and roll once and the coaching staff needs to notice something like that immediately.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... horrible pass by Walton.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

God walton sucks


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

15 point game...


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Lakers are ice cold, the worst start of a game since the Gasol trad


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This is remembering me of the Atlanta game...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally we hit a ****ing shot. Needed that 3.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man we're playing like ****


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Turiaf!!! Those 5 points made a huge difference and only down 10 compared to 15+.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I think lakers will be fine, just off to a cold start.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

farzadkavari said:


> This is remembering me of the Atlanta game...


Are you sure you are not misremembering? haha


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Edit


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Please run the pick and roll in the second quarter. If there's problems in ball and player movement then create movement by setting screensand pick. Make the defense guess. post play is still one-on-one play and unless you are owning the defender it can be a problem.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice! Another 3 by Farmar.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

fish and farmar should switch in terms of minutes played. i'd rather see jordan get 28 minutes and derek get 20. i like jordan's defensive energy a lot more than derek.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

No good that time by Farmar... air ball.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

airball?


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

airball on an open 3 , wtf jordan?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar really lifting us early here. Great energy.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... slam dunk Ronny. Bench is looking to save us this game.

4 point game!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Ronny and Farmar playing great


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe's passing has been incredible this year.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

4point game, this is much better 
12-2 run for the lakers


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This team needs to face adversity at some point of the season.

Ronny with dunk and 1


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, i could never hate ronny.. he stays within his game and never tries to do anything out of his abilities.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a freaking monster Jam


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lynx said:


> This team needs to face adversity at some point of the season.
> 
> Ronny with duck and 1


Agreed. Our latest games have been way too easy.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom seems to be getting everything called wrong against him... done for the half now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Damnit


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar for 3 again!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jordan in the house!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lamar gets no respect from the refs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Get the FREAKING REBOUND


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Too many offensive rebounds allowed so far.

Seems like Odom makes a huge difference for us rebounding the ball.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar with 13, and 5-6.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice... When Fisher Blows, Farmar sucks up the slack. :wink:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was almost the worst play this year


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tie game!


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Tie game!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe's footwork is off the charts.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> kobe's footwork is off the charts.


Agreed. Great finger roll with that layup as well.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Talking about rebounding, it looks like Gasol is gonna get 10+ after some games with very low rebounding numbers


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gasol! Lakers up 2!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh Snap


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ronny with the block, and Sasha with the triple. Nice run here.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

RONNY! sick block!
Sasha for 3!

Lakers are rolling


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We lead..yay!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Aldridge is KILLING us. 14 points...

1 point game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Is Aldridge that good? I have never seen the Blazers play.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Urghhhhh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher is bad luck, take him out.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't see why phil has taken fish out when farmar was playing with that kind of energy.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i don't see why phil has taken fish out when farmar was playing with that kind of energy.


:thinking2:

I think you mean you can't see why Phil put Fish back in, when Farmar was playing with that kind of energy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can it get any more obvious that Fisher and Walton are the reasons the Blazers are not only in this game, but winning?

Farmar and Sasha are far more suited to play against the Blazers. Fisher is playing awful defense and contributing nothing on offense. Walton, meanwhile, is useless, as he can't hit an outside shot.

Why the hell did Fisher come back in as soon as we got a 5pt lead?

Silly, silly Phil.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Oden looks awful with his new look.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Goaltending...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I seriously hope phil yells at all of them.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher got bailed out there with that foul called.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Please take Walton out! He is getting annihilated out there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Back to back buckets given up by Walton. Pathetic...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a terrible half


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Honestly...we will lose this game if Fisher plays the majority of the second half.

He has been literally good for nothing out there. Same goes for Walton.

Awful first half. LaMarcus Aldridge, Travis Outlaw and Steve Blake are simply not this good.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> That was a terrible half


I agree. I hope Phil comes up with a different lineup plan in the second half.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, at least we aren't down by 12 points.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Walton is garbage!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

We are not playing up to par but you got to give it to outlaw and aldridge. They are hitting shots with hands in their faces.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Walton is garbage!


Complete and total garbage!
This is just a bad game from Fisher and I can live with that but Luke is just dispicable!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We will win this game...trust me we arent going to lose to the portland trail blazers....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar needs to stop fouling too. We need him to crash the boards. We are getting out rebounded badly.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous; said:


> Honestly...we will lose this game if Fisher plays the majority of the second half.
> 
> He has been literally good for nothing out there. Same goes for Walton.
> 
> Awful first half. LaMarcus Aldridge, Travis Outlaw and Steve Blake are simply not this good.


actually, i'm sold on aldridge. that was a terrible trade by chicago, big surprise. the guy is long, athletic, and highly skilled. i absolutely love his game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

fisher's +/- is -21, while jordan's +14... 

fisher couldn't even defend a fish. i like him and all, but how are we going to contend against the faster point guards with derek as our main PG?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a wonderful first possession. 

NOT


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are You ****ing Kidding Me?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hope Webster is alright... Horrible call though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton was wide open and misses...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke gets so many wide open shots, yet he's 43% from the field.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kill me now


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

0 pts in first two minutes.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe doing a lot of 1on1... is this 05-06?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PLEASE put FARMAR IN


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Time for Kobe to take over the game.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ugh we better not lose this one


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally, Odom gets a call that goes his way...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MaCHINE


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sasha for 3!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We really miss Radman with Luke missing all these wide open shots.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Traveled... and Blazers get bailed out.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He just got hammered


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Damnit


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good God, I think all their whistles are broken


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers give up another offensive rebound...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great a Technical given to Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This has got to be the worst officiating crew i've seen in a long time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why The **** Arent We Rebounding, For The Love Of God


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hate these refs tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why is Farmar on the bench, please o please o please


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Where the **** is Farmar.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Time to put the clamps on... and we need to make a run. We need Farmar back in there.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher needs to be taken out already my god...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are getting killed on boards.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Fisher is not doing **** out there, what the hell is wrong with Phil.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar has 13 points in 7 minutes, yet is on the bench. What is wrong with that picture.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Farmar has 13 points in 7 minutes, yet is on the bench. What is wrong with that picture.


I have no clue what Phil is thinking tonight... he better put Farmar in after this timeout.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally Farmar is in!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sasha has been off all game tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

THATS the play that he drew up? Are you serious?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We're taking way too many jumpers. We need to attack the rim more... 5 free throws for us so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank You Mr. Farmar.

Screw You Mr. Jackson


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Its about dam time, Farmar is back, ****


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Look what we have here... as soon as Farmar comes in, he makes a difference. 3 point play.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

3 point game!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

More second chances for the Blazers. Luckily we stop them for once.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Portland is such garbage...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Portland is such garbage...


Their playing out of their minds tonight though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

1 point game. Let's take the lead going into the 4th.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

As bad as Lakers have played this game, we are still in it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice!

I didnt even think that went in


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes! Another potential 3 point play coming up!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers up 2 going into the 4th. As bad as we have played, we're still winning going in the final quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, Ok. I can live with the end of that. 

NOW KEEP FARMAR IN!


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

It was looking really ugly but that's how you end a quarter!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Their playing out of their minds tonight though.


Jus because they play good one night doesnt make them a good team...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Ok, Ok. I can live with the end of that.
> 
> NOW KEEP FARMAR IN!


I predict we're going to be getting another high dosage of Fisher... for the remainder of the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Jus because they play good one night doesnt make them a good team...


I never said they were a good team.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

please phil give jordan 28 minutes per game...

it's not like derek is going to get any better than he already is.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I predict Farmar will be our starting PG going into next year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can you say moving screen?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Good job, Luck Walton.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Can you say moving screen?


These refs are calling everything against us tonight...

Tie game again.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton actually had some nice defense there for once...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Puke needs to come out


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Machine for 3!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

maaaaaa CHINNNNNNEEE


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like we won't be scoring 100 points tonight...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... ball goes right to the Blazers, ANOTHER offensive rebound.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think it's possible to get a loose ball


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if we win tonight, the basketball gods will be mad.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice jumper by Kobe there... Lakers up 3.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe again! Lakers tie their biggest lead with 5.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Did we get a loose ball?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers blow a huge opportunity there that could've put us up 7.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Time for Mamba to strike!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar!!! 3!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jordan Freaking Farmar


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Time for Mamba to strike!


No need for that the way Farmar is shooting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I ****ing love farmar....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Farmar again! What a play.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Farmar!!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jordan.

Where is Gasol in all of this?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

10 point lead.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> if we win tonight, the basketball gods will be mad.


Looks like their going to be mad. :wink:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jinx it and DIE


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pautacular


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HAHAHAHA.... We win?

that confetti is bad luck too


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Someone tell the person is charge of the confetti we still have 3 minutes left.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

85-79 3:20 left.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Lakers got a loose ball.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bye bye Nate.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Must be celebrating Nate's departure.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

30 for Kobe.  Outlaw got owned there.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Good to see us up double digits. The lakers scared me the first 3 quarters.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see us keep an opponent under 90.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Haha


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom with his first points in the second half.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

nice block Pau!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've basically watched nothing from this game, but I kept up with it on Yahoo.com via my phone. Glad to see we're up 14 after what was a horrible start.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe almost with a triple double... too bad it's not going to happen.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep As Is said:


> I've basically watched nothing from this game, but I kept up with it on Yahoo.com via my phone. Glad to see we're up 14 after what was a horrible start.


You missed a good time to miss a game. We played horrible until the end.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tacos Tacos Tacos


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tacos for everyone!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahahaha AWWW~!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i gotta admit though travis outlaw looking like a real player

i had my doubts when the blazer fans were hyping him


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, like I said...for us to win, Fisher had to play very few minutes...he did, and we won!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit! We have to play this team 4 more times.... anyways! Ugly win! But ill take it!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Fisher and Walton did not play down the stretch....Lakers win 

Sasha has really shown to be 3 times better than walton in all aspecs of the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We should be starting Turiaf or Sasha, not Walton...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Damnit! We have to play this team 4 more times.... anyways! Ugly win! But ill take it!


Wow... never realized we have to play them that amount so late in the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Stu was right. This is the game that we really missed Ariza's defense. His athleticism and defense was sorely missed today.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Woops. my bad. its 3 more times now i think.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Does anyone know Ariza's time table for return? I know it was posted awhile ago that he would be out 8 more weeks. Just wondering if he is expected to play at all before the season ends.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok guys. POTG

Farmar with a career night??

or Kobe with 30pts 9 reb 7 assists??


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Woops. my bad. its 3 more times now i think.


Oh ok. I was thinking that was a little bit too much...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll say Farmar tonight for player of the game, because of the energy he brought off the bench for us, and was an immediate spark for us, when we were down big.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah Farmar for POG... we would have lost easily without him.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I take Farmar also for player of the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar FTW!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Too bad Farmar couldn't break his career high.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar and the bench saved us tonight. Gasol getting pushed around by Aldridge gave me chills. I could just envision Duncan, Amare,and Boozer using and abusing him come playoff time. We need Bynum back desperately. 

Odom just got stuck by the refs. Fisher stunk it up as well as Luke which happens often.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Farmar and the bench saved us tonight. Gasol getting pushed around by Aldridge gave me chills. I could just envision Duncan, Amare,and Boozer using and abusing him come playoff time. We need Bynum back desperately.
> 
> Odom just got stuck by the refs. Fisher stunk it up as well as Luke which happens often.


Yeah the abuse Aldridge was giving Gasol was giving me nightmares. It shows how much we need Bynum.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Yeah the abuse Aldridge was giving Gasol was giving me nightmares. It shows how much we need Bynum.


I'm just alittle bit amazed how little upper body muscle Gasol has. He's a good shot blocker but gets busted in the chest and knocked back consistently. Maybe our training staff can help him build good muscle in the off season. 

Bynum though is the key to our fortunes even if he's not completely the same player he was earlier his shot blocking and size is desperately needed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm just alittle bit amazed how little upper body muscle Gasol has. He's a good shot blocker but gets busted in the chest and knocked back consistently. Maybe our training staff can help him build good muscle in the off season.
> 
> Bynum though is the key to our fortunes even if he's not completely the same player he was earlier his shot blocking and size is desperately needed.


I agree completely.

This is about the only situation where we could use Kwame instead of Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers vs Portland Trail Blazers - Tue 2/26*



DaRizzle said:


> Going to the game...can you say luxury box?:biggrin:


So how was the game?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Eternal said:


> We should be starting Turiaf or Sasha, not Walton...


Yup... the team is better with Sasha at SG and Kobe at SF then having Walton in at SF. I've been saying it for MONTHS now but Walton has no place on his team now that we actually have talent.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

kobe potg


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Eternal said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> This is about the only situation where *we could use Kwame instead of Gasol.*


Ban!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Yup... the team is better with Sasha at SG and Kobe at SF then having Walton in at SF. I've been saying it for MONTHS now but Walton has no place on his team now that we actually have talent.


Radman needs to come back. Hes been playing much better than Walton as well.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Walton is good for no more than 10 minutes a night...hes as worthless as Mihm..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

mihm has an excuse.. plus he makes less than half of what luke makes, and his contract is less than half the size of luke's.

i can't complain about mihm, he's been injured the past 2 seasons...


----------

